#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What is the main difference between accounting and accountancy?

## Moana

Hi Guys!


Is there a difference between the words "accounting" or "accountancy", when referring to the field or branch of study?

If so could somebody explain to me the difference?

----------

